# another one bites the dust..



## xsuperx (Aug 19, 2007)

hey im new here, ive finallyfount other ppl who feel like me

i have all the symptoms, and have been living with it for about 1 1/2 years after smoking cannabis (a lot) when i was 14


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

